# Trane Psychrometric Charts



## JoeysVee (Sep 14, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get Trane psych charts for low and high temps and for high altitudes? I like those better than the ASHRAE charts. Thanks!


----------



## buick455 (Sep 14, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> Does anyone know where I can get Trane psych charts for low and high temps and for high altitudes? I like those better than the ASHRAE charts. Thanks!



Try this site:

http://www.handsdownsoftware.com/


----------



## JoeysVee (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah I got the normal temp Trane Psych chart from them but they don't have the low and high temp or the high altitude charts.


----------



## Bman (Sep 15, 2009)

Joey,

I asked around at work, and everyone seems to use the ASHRAE charts. We do more forensic and damage investigation work, so we don't use them as much a straight design firm would.... I'm sure you did some searching on the internet, but they seem to be available, some of the sites looked questionable and the others wanted to charge around $7 a chart! Let us know if you find anything though....


----------



## JoeysVee (Sep 16, 2009)

Bman said:


> Joey,I asked around at work, and everyone seems to use the ASHRAE charts. We do more forensic and damage investigation work, so we don't use them as much a straight design firm would.... I'm sure you did some searching on the internet, but they seem to be available, some of the sites looked questionable and the others wanted to charge around $7 a chart! Let us know if you find anything though....


I would be happy to pay $7 per chart for 1 Trane low temp, 1 Trane high temp and 1 Trane high altitude chart. I would spent the $21 for those and just make copies. Where can I find them for $7 per chart?


----------



## goodal (Sep 16, 2009)

These guys hve pretty good high/low temp charts.

www.aktonassoc.com


----------



## Bman (Sep 16, 2009)

Joey,

Here is the link Trane , you can order them straight from the Trane website.

I tried the link the first time and it didn't seem to work so I reposted it... If that doesn't work, just type "Trane Psychrometric Charts" into google, Trane's website should be the first to show up, and then click on the link to the printed out charts available to order.


----------



## JoeysVee (Sep 16, 2009)

Bman said:


> Joey,Here is the link Trane , you can order them straight from the Trane website.
> 
> I tried the link the first time and it didn't seem to work so I reposted it... If that doesn't work, just type "Trane Psychrometric Charts" into google, Trane's website should be the first to show up, and then click on the link to the printed out charts available to order.


I didn't see high and tow temp charts.


----------



## Bman (Sep 16, 2009)

My bad, I guess I didn't look close enough before I posted the link. I saw quite a few options and just assumed they were different temps/ altitudes.... I did some further searching, but didn't find anything. My only suggestion would be to write them an email and see what they say....


----------



## Agg97 (Sep 17, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> I didn't see high and tow temp charts.


I don't think Trane makes high and "tow" temp charts. They're in the air conditioning business, not refrigeration or process stuff.


----------

